# (Not Maltese related)I found two kittens in the garbage



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Yesterday when I got home, my brother's dog, Mario was out in the rain standing next to the garbage. I kept calling him to come inside but he didn't come and barked at me. I thought he was just being a rebel so I went out in the rain to get him, when I realized there was a newborn kitten under him!! It was soaked and meowing really loud! I got a towel, picked it up and brought it inside. After he was dry and wrapped in a warm blanket I fed him kitten milk replacement with a bottle. I helped him go potty too since he can't go by himself yet. It was a looong day for Kelly and I nursing this baby and just when we were getting ready for bed, I heard a loud meowing coming from outside. I went to where I found the kitten and there was another just like it crying desperately!! It was covered in mud and shaking.  I brought him inside and did the same thing I did with the first to him. They are super underweight. I hope I can take them to the vet soon. Today they've nursed all day and are now cuddled up together inside a crate with a blanket.  I'm trying to find a home for these two but here in Panama there are sooo many stray cats. I've wrote to some pet rescues on facebook and none of them have answered me. I can't keep these two because my whole family is allergic!  My mom is out of the country for now, but when she comes home she won't want these kittens anymore. Please pray I find them a home and SOON!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You are an angel and so is rebel. Those poor little ones. I hope you can find a home for him.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> You are an angel and so is rebel. Those poor little ones. I hope you can find a home for him.


Thanks!! I think they are super cute even though some people don't agree. I wanted to share this experience with you guys. It is the first time I've had to care for such young kittens. (I've only had a cat once in my life and he was a lot older when I got him)


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll post a new picture of the true hero here, Mario, soon too!! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, thank goodness you found them and rescued them! I am crossing my fingers you can get them placed immediately into loving homes.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fluffdoll said:


> I'll post a new picture of the true hero here, Mario, soon too!! :wub:


Oops, meant Mario, I don't know where rebel got in my head!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Oops, meant Mario, I don't know where rebel got in my head!


LOL, it's because I said he was "being a rebel".


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fluffdoll said:


> LOL, it's because I said he was "being a rebel".


Hahaha i thought i was having an over 50 blonde moment.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh bless you fior having such a kind and compassionate heart (....Mario too :thumbsup: )


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh 

It's so sad when kittens and puppies are dumped literally in the trash. I'm so glad Mario heard them and you heard them!

Bless you for taking them in and nursing them right now. Hope you can find someone who will take them.... If you were in the states I'd know of some people who would jump to take them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! they are lucky you found them, too cute. I am really allergic to cats also.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww how cute! Marisol, thanks for helping these two babies. How sad that they were just dumped like that  I hope you'll be able to find wonderful new homes for them soon.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sad that people just dump animals like that! you are wonderful for saving them and I really hope that the vet can help find them a permanent place.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, a great little savior.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh bless your heart! They are so young and wouldn't make it! Hope you find a home for them soon!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We live in a very rural area at the end of a dirt road. We get so many animals dumped here. I have personally spent a small fortune getting cats spayed and neutered. Feedings and caring for them. Our shelter literally banned me from bringing anymore strays in. Some of the completely ferel cats I have had to make the choice at the urging of our vet to have them put down. I am honestly caring for about 20 cats now. Yes 20. They are all fixed now have their shots flea and tick prevention and are fed well. But all it takes is one more to show up for the babies to start again. I have had to bottle feed a few babies too and that's a tough job.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, your an angel for taking them in.....I would be doing the same thing your doing caring for them. They are precious.....I 'mnsure you will not have a problem finding them home....they are so cute!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! Bottle feeding is indeed a tough job like Cindylou said. I just got done nursing them and my arms are literally all scratched up!! But the good news is that a woman saw the picture I posted of them on Facebook and is coming over to pick them up tomorrow afternoon!! She has a lot of experience with these little ones so she will foster them until they are old enough for a permanent home!  Yay!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bravo to Mario for being such a great "watch" and alert dog. :chili::chili: And thank you so much for coming to their rescue. They're very cute. Glad someone is coming to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful news and heading for a happy ending! Thank you!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marisol, my first pet was our family cat named Isaiah. He was also dumped in the trash along with his brothers and sisters when they were tiny babies. Someone found them and turned them in to rescue where they were nursed back to health and placed in forever homes. We fell in love with Isaiah the minute we saw him at an adoption event and he was the love of our lives for the 13 years he was with us. We still miss him every day. So I wanted to thank you again for saving these babies and giving them a chance to be loved in their forever homes, like Isaiah was.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

You go girl. Awesome. Ment to say that all of our outside cats though not planned on have names personities of their own they are loved and taken awesome care of. They get played with everyday too. But if a good person wanted a couple of them I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Marisol, my first pet was our family cat named Isaiah. He was also dumped in the trash along with his brothers and sisters when they were tiny babies. Someone found them and turned them in to rescue where they were nursed back to health and placed in forever homes. We fell in love with Isaiah the minute we saw him at an adoption event and he was the love of our lives for the 13 years he was with us. We still miss him every day. So I wanted to thank you again for saving these babies and giving them a chance to be loved in their forever homes, like Isaiah was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thanks so much for sharing your story with Isaiah, Nida! Hopefully one day there will be someone like you who tells the story of these babies with a happy ending too :wub: 

It amazes me how doing something so simple to us can make such a difference in these little ones' lives.  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Cyndilou said:


> You go girl. Awesome. Ment to say that all of our outside cats though not planned on have names personities of their own they are loved and taken awesome care of. They get played with everyday too. But if a good person wanted a couple of them I wouldn't say no.


Thank you for rescueing them!! :heart: I wouldn't be able to have THAT many; I'd die from allergies, lol!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So sweet of you to take them poor babies in. I would have done the same. I am glad you found someone to care for them. 

I once found a box of kittens and luckily I found homes for all five of them!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Well they're outside and we have a lot of land.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor babies, throwing them in the trash! As long as they're fed and warm, especially warm since they can't regulate their body heat yet. We used warmed up hot water bottles with a towel wrapped around it so they could claw up to it close...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys are Angels for sure Marisol! So happy to hear that a foster Mom is stepping up to keep them safe, healthy and loved.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words everyone!! The kittens were picked up by their very sweet foster parents today!  They are a very nice couple from Turkey. One of the kittens already has a permanent home for when it's old enough, and we'll keep looking for a home for the other one  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

That is great news!

Maybe the family who is taking one of them will decide not to split them up ...


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Our family cat was left in a dumpster by someone. So sad what people do sometimes. Thank you for taking them in.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Friends of my sister and BIL found kittens dumped in an alley behind a car wash years ago. My sister kept one and BIL named her Chamois in honor of where she was found!


----------

